# Faust



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This morning I found Faust dead at the bottom of his tank. :-( I don't know what was wrong. I just did a water change a day ago, and the params, etc. were fine. 

I'm sorry, buddy. 

R.I.P Faust.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh, no! I'm sooooo sorry!  RIP faust


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Oh god! He was a amazing little guy. Im so sorry.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry! D: That really sucks ):


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, I'm sorry. =[


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry!!!! D,: I know how much you loved him! You took wonderful care of him while you had him! I know he's looking back and seeing how lucky he was! <3

I hope you next boy does better! *hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Faust! RIP Faust.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no  I'm so sorry. RIP Faust


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry...

It really stinks when that kind of thing happens and you would never expect it. It happened to me some weeks ago with my baby cat Allegro... he would be one year old now. He was healthy, happy, I will never understand what happened to him.

RIP Faust


----------

